# HK cycling



## Paolo964 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi There I'm Paolo, Italian, moved in China 6 months ago. Can spend we in HK (Hung Hom)and started road cycling already. Of course interested in new courses and new fellows.
suggestions and information are welcome.
Waiting for your reply
Thanks P.


----------



## anniewong (Apr 19, 2015)

There's a regular group of cyclists meeting up in Lantau called the lantau buffalos. It's a very early ride though, 6:30am. Look up Lantau Buffalos.


----------



## Paolo964 (Apr 18, 2015)

Annie, got it.
I will consider. Living in Hung Hom makes not easy get there....anyway Thanks! P.


----------



## Netvigator.ECR (Apr 14, 2015)

There's a cycling path in Tolo Harbour popular among the local. Splendid scenery . Have a try.


----------



## tomnelvot (Apr 21, 2015)

the view in Tolo Harbour is also good!


----------

